# ¿Necesitás ver una página que no existe más? Podés visitarla así... (Wayback Machine)



## Joaco22 (Oct 18, 2014)

Buenas,
les traigo un página, que es un archivo gigante, con MUCHÍSIMAS "copias" de páginas de internet, de forma que si uno quiere entrar en una página que no existe más, puede entrar en esta página, poner la URL y empezar a revisar las "copias" por su fecha y ver incluso las modificaciones que tuvo la página a lo largo del tiempo:

La página se llama Wayback Machine (algo así como "Máquina del Tiempo") y pueden entrar haciendo click acá:





​ La vi en el foro, pero sólo aparecía en un par de temas de circuitos X, así que la pongo acá por si a alguien le sirve. No sabía en qué sección ponerla, así que la postié acá. Quizás pueda quedar destacada si lo consideran los moderadores (no sé donde jajaja) para el que la necesite.

Saludos


----------



## Nepper (Oct 23, 2014)

Que maestro!!! buscaba una página de hace años! www.mundoyerba.com, cuando todo era dial-up..
Con tu enlace la pude encontrar!!! Igual, gracias a los anónimos que tambien publican estas páginas, yo la vi aca, pero como bien decis, otros que la publicaron tambien deberían ser reconocidos.
http://web.archive.org/web/20010304054306/http://www.mundoyerba.com/grafica/53.html

SEEEEE!!!! lo encontré!!!! 
http://web.archive.org/web/20010304213622/http://www.mundoyerba.com/grafica/57.html

Esta página es 1000K veces mejor que el facebook


----------



## Joaco22 (Oct 25, 2014)

Jajajaja es increíble ver que ciertas páginas todavía se pueden ver, y que la mayoría parecen de cuando se usaba windows 98 



> Esta página es 1000K veces mejor que el facebook


JAJAJAJA estás tan en lo cierto

PD: Juegazo el Doom3!


----------

